# Lamb or Chicken better for the coat?



## Ash (Sep 11, 2007)

It really depends on the dog and what they agree with. Also with the other ingredients in the food. As well as how balanced it is the protein and fat levels are also important. Lamb will usually contain less protein than chicken.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

And, if you choose lamb, make sure it has Taurine in it! 

Salmon oil.....that's best for the coat!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

For Shadow, Lamb. He has allergies to Chicken...


----------



## Chelsea(NL) (May 8, 2007)

Chelsea prefers the chicken to the lamb in the Canidae food


----------



## winewinn (Jan 7, 2008)

I've seen lamb used oftentimes where dogs have allergies. I used to work for a pet supply store while in college. There was a person who supplemented their dog with other products because of skin problems. After switching to California Natural Lamb & Rice, they no longer had problems. Every dog is different, though. You just don't know until you try it.


----------

